
What happened to Orson Scott Card? - Anon84
http://www.salon.com/2013/03/07/end_game_for_orson_scott_card_partner/
======
Evenjos
Interesting. The author of that article sees Ender as very empathetic, and
marvels that someone like Card could have written him. I disagree. 1) I don't
think Ender was a particularly empathetic character, and 2) authors are not
their characters. A little piece of me lives inside each of my main
characters, but I don't necessarily see the world the same way my characters
do. Card was an adult when he wrote about Ender Wiggin. He might have drawn
from his childhood experiences, but he was not Ender.

------
socalnate1
I'd love to see more examples of his writing that show exactly what his views
are - rather than just supposing that someone who holds a conservative
viewpoint on gay marriage is automatically a nutjob.

There is a big difference between holding a public policy opinion I disagree
with and arguing "for the violent overthrow of the American government because
of its failure to ban gay marriage and to outlaw homosexuality generally."

